# [Feedback] Abgerundete Ecken



## Martin Schaefer (31. Dezember 2002)

Hallihallo,

hier bitte nur Kritik, Fragen, Anregungen u.ä. zum Tutorial "Abgerundete Ecken" posten.

Danke
lightbox


----------



## gaskopf (1. Januar 2003)

*Sehr gute Tutorials!*

Hallo lightbox, ich wollte dich mal fuer deine tollen tutorials loben! Die sind echt spitze! Machst du die Videos selber oder woher hast du die? gibts da noch mehr?
Gruß gaskopf


----------



## Jan Seifert (1. Januar 2003)

Also ich sehe diese Erklärung nicht als Tutorial.


----------



## Martin Schaefer (1. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von smallB _
> *Also ich sehe diese Erklärung nicht als Tutorial. *



Hilfreich wäre, wenn du schreiben könntest, was dir fehlt, damit es auch für dich ein "Tutorial" wird.

@gaskopf: Danke für das Lob. Ja, ich mache die Videotutorials selbst. Es wird in Zukunft noch mehr davon geben. Leider hat der Tag nur 24 Stunden. Wünsche für "überschaubare" Tutorials bitte hierhin.

Frohes neues Jahr
lightbox


----------



## Jan Seifert (1. Januar 2003)

Es ist eine Wekzeugbeschreibung,
und kein richtiges Tutorial.
Wenn das ein Tutorial ist,
könnte man auch ein Pfeil Tutorial
machen, wo erklärt wird das das
Liniezeichner-Wekzeug auch als
Pfeil anfangen oder enden kann.

Man könnte dies ohne Probleme
im Handbuch oder unter [F1]
finden.


----------



## Martin Schaefer (1. Januar 2003)

Hmmm, teilweise richtig, teilweise falsch.

Im Handbuch findet man keine detaillierte Beschreibung für genau dieses Problem. Klar, man kann sich mit etwas Mühe alles zusammensuchen. Machen aber die wenigsten. Das ist wohl auch der Grund, warum selbst Webcutdirector hier nicht den goldenen Tipp geben kann. Nach meiner Erfahrung haben sehr viele das Problem, dass sie eben genau diese Funktion nicht kennen. Warum also nicht ein Tutorial dazu machen? Gibt ja auch das leidige "Verschmelzen" als Tutorial, was nun wirklich auch nach deiner Definition nicht als Tutorial gelten dürfte.

Ich geb aber zu, dass ich das wirklich interessante an meinem Tut nur ins Video gepackt hab, weil mir die Arbeit, einzelne Screenshots zu machen, einfach zuviel war.

Gruß
lightbox


----------



## gaskopf (1. Januar 2003)

*Ist doch egal*

also ich finde, das ist egal, hauptsache ich habe es verstanden, andere user verstehen e und es hilft ihnen, die bezeichnnung ist doch wurscht. oder? Auf jedenfall ist das Video gut gemacht.


----------



## .uNr34L (12. Februar 2003)

riesen Lob an lightbox... ob es jetzt ein tutorial ist oder nicht, darüber sollte man sich nicht streiten. allerdings, weis man wie das funktioniert ! (was auch das wichtigste ist)

ich finde das super, dass man die tuts als divx saugen kann, denn in einem kleinen film, kommt das ganze viel besser rüber!

cYa .uNr34L

p.s wie machst du die videos? mit camtasia studio?


----------



## Martin Schaefer (12. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von .uNr34L _
> *p.s wie machst du die videos? mit camtasia studio? *



Jepp ... und Danke für die Lobrede. 

Gruß
lightbox


----------



## .uNr34L (13. Februar 2003)

hehe np  

trotzdem noch ne frage:
wenn man etwas aufnimmt mit camtasia studio, dann muss man so ein codec installieren, um es abspielen zu können. wie hast du das in divx umcodiert?

cYa .uNr34L


----------



## Martin Schaefer (13. Februar 2003)

Wenn du DivX installiert hast, dann kannst du das entweder beim Aufzeichnen direkt in AVI-DivX tun, oder aber nachträglich im "Camtasia Producer" als DivX exportieren.

Gruß
lightbox


----------



## Almjodler (1. März 2003)

ich sehe es auch nicht also erklärung. 
Der Grund ist dass die Ecken nichtmals richtig rund sind durch diese Methode (wenn ihrs nicht glaubt zoomt ran, es is klar dass eine Rundung nur durch Pixel-Stufen erzeugt werden kann aber die Rundung hierbei is wirklich miserabel, sieht man IMO auch schon ohne Zoom) 

eine viel bessere Methode ist es hierbei IMO mit einem Alpha-Kanal und Tonwertkorrektur zu arbeiten, da glaubs afaik auch mal ein Tutorial dazu (finde ich aber nicht mehr)


----------

